# Things to do around Valencia



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be living in Valencia until June and really want to make the most of my time here. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of things to do at weekends that don't cost a fortune? Especially day trips from Valencia, or affordable weekend breaks. 

I've already been to Calpe and Javea and the Albufera national park is next on the list. Any other ideas of where to go cheaply?


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

El Saler beach/National Park is just up from Albufera and is lovely; there are lots of walking routes in the mountains; remember to check out the City of Arts and Sciences for architecture (I'd give the Science Museum itself a miss though - really tired/boring exhibits) the Oceanografic is fantastic and the Bioparc is good too. If you fancy a drive north then Castellon isn't a bad place to spend a day or two. I found it the dullest of the three main Valencian capitals (after Valencia and Alicante) but worthy of a nose around....

Enjoy Valencia - it's an awesome place even in difficult times. You can't get bored


----------



## jwebb (Jan 2, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> I'll be living in Valencia until June and really want to make the most of my time here. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of things to do at weekends that don't cost a fortune? Especially day trips from Valencia, or affordable weekend breaks.
> 
> I've already been to Calpe and Javea and the Albufera national park is next on the list. Any other ideas of where to go cheaply?


There's a place called Sitges. Haven't been there in many years, but it was a great place


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Sitges is lovely but well over three hours away from Valencia in Catalonia...


----------



## dstarkey (Jan 4, 2013)

*Vlc*

Valencia tourist office is really good, the red tour bus is useful if somewhat a bit of a bloated ride including the outskirts via the dual carriageway, for some reason?

Here's a useful site: Web turistica oficial de Valencia - Tourist information - CITY of VALENCIA

For something different try this: Trike Travels:Trike Tours:Viages de Trike

Trip Advisor is good: Things to do in Valencia ? 114 Valencia Attractions - TripAdvisor

Try this: ToursByLocals - Private Tours By Local Guides

Also: AngloINFO Valencia: living in and moving to Valencia, Spain

You can't go wrong with VLC, smaller than Barcelona but friendlier, no muggings or pickpockets, plenty of bars, good metro and bus links. Make sure you get the discount 'Bonobus' travel card too. Don't forget the bars down by the port at weekends for a great spanish student crowd that love to salsa dance. Enjoy!


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Alicante City is a short train ride away, and easy to do for a day trip.


----------

